# Constant Rebooting



## kweller (Mar 10, 2002)

It's a long time since I've been on here and even longer since I did anything to the TiVo but yesterday it decided it was going to reboot every few minutes.

I haven't changed anything so I assume something is failing and my first guess is the HDD, does that sound reasonable?

It has literally been years since I did anything with these and any knowledge I had I've long since forgotten so I'm sorry for the noddy questions.

What disks will the Tivo take? 

Will I have to start from a virgin image or is there some way I can copy the content of the existing disk to a new one? (I only have Windows 7 machines available to me).

Thanks.

Kevin


----------



## kweller (Mar 10, 2002)

[Later after a bit of Googling] I think I'll just buy a 500GB disk from TiVo Central and, while I'm at it, replace the Airnet card with a cachecard.

It's a gamble as I don't know for sure that it's the HDD but it seems likely and if it isn't I guess I'll have to send it <somewhere> for someone-who-knows to have a look at it.

Kevin


----------



## kweller (Mar 10, 2002)

Please excuse me rambling to myself! I'm hoping that as I supply more information someone's going to say "Oh yes, that happened to me. This is what you do..." 

TivoWeb isn't running but I can start a Telnet session. I'm pretty sure that the /var/hack directory has gone as I don't seem to be able to get to it. 

Trouble is I can't even get a listing of what is in the directory as LS isn't there by default and I can't remember what the alternative is or any other commands that are available at the Bash prompt. I'm feverishly Googling! The TiVo rebooting every 2 or 3 minutes isn't helping! 

I'm wondering whether, if /var/hack really has gone, that's the cause of the reboots, i.e. something being loaded at start, periodically wanting something from /var/hack, not finding it and going BOOM!. OTOH it should be patently obvious to everyone that I have no idea what I'm doing so that could be complete nonsense!

Kevin


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

kweller said:


> Please excuse me rambling to myself!


Pffft! I've been doing that for years 

Can't help with your issue as I've also forgotten more than I ever knew about the UK Series 1 Tivo


----------



## kweller (Mar 10, 2002)

It's slowly and painfully coming back to me Carl but I think I'm beaten because I can't get the system to stay alive long enough for me to try anything meaningful.

I did manage to get TivoWeb on there using the excellent Install (couldn't get the TW module to work properly though) and I managed to delete everything in rc.sysinit.author barring starting TivoWeb but it's still constantly rebooting.

I have disk and cachecard on order so I suspect I'll have to wait until they arrive. Pity really as I had hoped to watch what was already recorded but I guess I'll have to look to the torrents.

Kevin


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

kweller said:


> Pity really as I had hoped to watch what was already recorded but I guess I'll have to look to the torrents.


Or the repeats?


----------



## kweller (Mar 10, 2002)

...and this morning the TiVo is fine! [shrugs]

Kevin


----------



## dogsbody (May 2, 2005)

I have just woken up to this exact same problem :-(

After doing loads of modding to the box years ago it's been great and haven't had a problem with it. Now I have forgotten everything!

Is the box still OK with you?

Did you loose all the mods on the box?

Any suggestions for things to look at? Anyone 

6 more months, that's all I want it to last!


----------



## kweller (Mar 10, 2002)

It's still doing it. I have a replacement HDD from TiVo Central to put in but the TiVo is quite inaccessible so I'm waiting for the Cachecard to arrive as well so I only have to dig it out and take it apart once. I don't actually know it is the HDD of course, that's just a guess.

I've gradually been moving all our recordings over to the Sky+ box. I can live without Wishlists and Suggestions for a while and, if I'm honest, I'd have retired the TiVo if the Sky box did those.

We lost all the hacks and I have exactly the same issue as well - I've forgotten more than I ever knew!

What happens in 6 months?

Kevin


----------



## hokkers999 (Jan 5, 2006)

kweller said:


> It's still doing it. I have a replacement HDD from TiVo Central to put in but the TiVo is quite inaccessible so I'm waiting for the Cachecard to arrive as well so I only have to dig it out and take it apart once. I don't actually know it is the HDD of course, that's just a guess.
> 
> I've gradually been moving all our recordings over to the Sky+ box. I can live without Wishlists and Suggestions for a while and, if I'm honest, I'd have retired the TiVo if the Sky box did those.
> 
> ...


If you live in a (VM) cabled area you'll be able to get a brand spanking new multi-tuner, hd, 3d ready Tivo. It's supposed to be available now (Q3 soft launch) but nobody's seen one in the field yet.

I had the same problem on Sunday, installing hackman wiped the /var/hack directory.

Four hours later I had everything reinstalled, only problem left is the daily call will only use the telephone. I tried the very detailed instructions provided elsewhere on this site but no dice.

Had the same problem about a year ago and in the end it fixed itself....


----------



## dogsbody (May 2, 2005)

Yeah, This series 1 is on it's last legs and I will definitely be jumping to a Virgin Media TiVo as soon as possible.

I managed to dig out the old 40GB disk that came with it and the box worked fine so I've just ordered another disk from TiVoCentral. Yeah I've lost my programs and customisation but should keep me going for the time being.


----------

